# Prv



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Lowes in my area is selling1" pressure reducing valves on clearance from 110$ marked down to $24. Might want to check you areas as well. Happy shopping!


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

woah


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

That's because they have lead in them .


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

justme said:


> That's because they have lead in them .


Meh, I don't get prv replacements inspected. All I see is more $$ signs


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

justme said:


> That's because they have lead in them .


Heh, I was thinking, "Box store? Plastic."

I don't goes Lowe's


----------

